# How do i ??



## stone66 (Apr 26, 2002)

Change the backround of a folder in xp say it was like a music note and i wanted to use my own image ???


----------



## brendandonhu (Jul 8, 2002)

This is for 98, probably the same in XP, 
Go into the folder, View>>Customize This Folder>>Choose Background Image


----------



## stone66 (Apr 26, 2002)

nop


----------



## brendandonhu (Jul 8, 2002)

darn.


----------



## phoneguy55 (Dec 28, 2000)

read this......it might help

click here


----------



## perris (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by phoneguy55:_
> *read this......it might help
> 
> click here *


phone guy...your link is broken, or the server is fujitzued


----------



## brendandonhu (Jul 8, 2002)

it works for me, although i notice its one of those auto-generated pages where it has commas in the filename, dont know if that has something to do with it.


----------



## perris (Apr 21, 2002)

ya...just switched internet source...(I travel alot)...and hooked up fine...haven't had time to read it though...thanx for the link


----------



## stone66 (Apr 26, 2002)

i did it , it didnt work !!!!

Unless im not understandinng something ....

BE098140-A513-11D0-A3A4-00C04FD706EC
IconArea_Image=C:\Documents and Settings\Adam\Desktop\janine--.JPG


----------



## pvc9 (Jul 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by stone66:_
> *i did it , it didnt work !!!!
> 
> Unless im not understandinng something ....
> ...


You've to include the *[{...}]*

It has to look like -

_[{BE098140-A513-11D0-A3A4-00C04FD706EC}]_

I tried it on my system and it worked!


----------



## stone66 (Apr 26, 2002)

So i included the brackets too !!! and then ya just save it ??


----------



## pvc9 (Jul 7, 2002)

Open Notepad,

Line 1 :

[{BE098140-A513-11D0-A3A4-00C04FD706EC}]

Line 2 :

Path...Location of the file.

Save it as *desktop.ini* in that folder and it should work!

Eg :

[{BE098140-A513-11D0-A3A4-00C04FD706EC}]
IconArea_Image=C:\Documents and Settings\Adam\Desktop\janine--.JPG


----------



## stone66 (Apr 26, 2002)

[{BE098140-A513-11D0-A3A4-00C04FD706EC}] 
IconArea_Image=C:\Documents and Settings\Adam\Desktop\jenna.jpg

like so but its not working !!


----------



## pvc9 (Jul 7, 2002)

Just an update, I wanted to attach a screenshot with the customized folder, but I guess that will take sometime...I'm having problems with Triple booting...Windows XP wont load...I'll have to solve it first, then try the customization. I'll post back later...sorry for the delay!


----------



## stone66 (Apr 26, 2002)

THanks man considering i dont know wtf i am doing !!!!


----------



## stone66 (Apr 26, 2002)

pvc9 I thought u were gonna help me more Im still waiting !!!


----------



## pvc9 (Jul 7, 2002)

I told you I was having problems with XP, now everything's fine! Attached the screenshot!!!

Follow the instructions at the site and I'm sure it'll work for you too 








</img>


----------



## stone66 (Apr 26, 2002)

SO i type icon area and the pic name i didnt know !!


----------



## pvc9 (Jul 7, 2002)

Yes, you've to type that as well and save the file as desktop.ini in the same folder.


----------



## stone66 (Apr 26, 2002)

ANd what if it doesnt have a Desktop .ini file???






Also how do i use my own avatar ???


----------



## pvc9 (Jul 7, 2002)

No folder will have a desktop.ini by default. You've to create it manually!

Guess you already changed your avatar.


----------



## stone66 (Apr 26, 2002)

i will try this again.....


----------



## pvc9 (Jul 7, 2002)

Please do! You've to follow these steps -

1) Open Notepad, add the 2 lines -

[{BE098140-A513-11D0-A3A4-00C04FD706EC}]
'IconArea_Image=C:\Documents and Settings\Adam\Desktop\janine--.JPG'

2) Save the file as desktop.ini. Close the file.

3) Click on Start->Run->attrib +s

Donot close the Run command, open the folder that you want to customize, go to its parent folder or the root appropriately(click the _UP_ button). Select the folder you want to customize, drag it into the Run command and drop it in the Text Field. You should see the Folder's name within " and ". So for example, if the folder's name is Stone in the C drive then it should look like "C:\Stone". Next click the OK button or hit the Enter key. Thats it, the folder's attribute will change to System. Open the customized folder, I'm sure you'll see the change.


----------



## stone66 (Apr 26, 2002)

damn i suck im not gettin one step right or something !!


Do u got msn of anything maybe you could help me on there !!


----------



## pvc9 (Jul 7, 2002)

Well how far could you go? Did you create the desktop.ini file correctly? Did you save it with the extension ini? You should see the file as a configuration file and not as a plain text file.

Did you also try the attrib +s and "folder" command in Start->Run?

No I dont use my MSN id for chat!


----------



## stone66 (Apr 26, 2002)

Well i got the ini file made .....And i got every IM app Available .....


----------



## pvc9 (Jul 7, 2002)

Could you please post the contents of the ini file? Also the location and name of the folder(path). Post back with these 2 details.


----------



## stone66 (Apr 26, 2002)

[{BE098140-A513-11D0-A3A4-00C04FD706EC}] 
'IconArea_Image=C:\Documents and Settings\Adam\My Documents\My Pictures\BABEZ\serenity.jpg'

C:\Documents and Settings\Adam\Desktop\Crap\PoRn

lol.......


----------



## pvc9 (Jul 7, 2002)

Ok. Try this -

Start->Run->*attrib +s "C:\Documents and Settings\Adam\Desktop\Crap\PoRn"* [enter]

Hope the desktop.ini file is in the same folder. It should work now!


----------



## stone66 (Apr 26, 2002)

Nope its still a movie ticket......


----------

